# UAE Employment visa cancellation and exit



## Ritz_orion

I need some suggestion about UAE visa cancellation..I arrived in UAE on 1st March 2014 under employment visa, since my arrival the company did not get my medicals done, nor got it stamped on my passport nor did apply for Emirates id and yesterday on 28th March 2014 said you cannot continue with the company and we shall get your visa cancelled, they have still held onto my NZ Passport and are saying you will get your passport only at the airport and not before that since this is how the rules in UAE are? 
Can somebody suggest/advice is this what the rule is and what will be the procedure for cancellation of my visa, will I have to compulsorily leave the country, is there some grace period and even during the grace period does the employer has the right to hold onto my passport?
I would really appreciate advice on this.


----------

